# SenseIV2.x Dongle



## airbusA346

Hi,

I have to use a dongle to run a piece of software.  Windows 7 identifies it as a SenseIV2.x, but it can't install the drivers for it.

I had to reinstall Windows this morning, prior to that the dongle was installed and worked.

Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## johnb35

Get the correct driver from the manufacturer of the dongle.


----------



## airbusA346

johnb35 said:


> Get the correct driver from the manufacturer of the dongle.



Don't know who has made it, and the company that made the software closed a few years ago when the owner/founder died.

Bit strange that it worked before but not on the new installation, which is the same as before.


----------



## johnb35

Is it lasercut software?  I found this online, it may help.

http://www.laserscript.co.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=91


----------



## airbusA346

johnb35 said:


> Is it lasercut software?  I found this online, it may help.
> 
> http://www.laserscript.co.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=91



The software is Signblazer.


----------



## johnb35

Visit their forum for help.

http://forum.uscutter.com/index.php?/forum/43-signblazer/


----------

